# Gulldrangur ex Sindri ex Snekkar Nordic



## Gunnerman (Sep 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where the Gulldrangur is now. Last i know about her is that she was fishing for prawns out of Murmansk, Russia
Sisterships:
http://www.shipspotting.com/search.php?query=snekkar&mid=7&action=showall&andor=AND


----------



## Mikhail Vasiliev (Sep 23, 2011)

Now Guldrangur is in Kirkenes, Norway after two weeks docking and after catching fish according 2011 quota in Norwegian and Barents seas. Guldrangur belongs to Saami Ltd. (Russian fishery company). If interesting I can send fresh photos of Guldrangur.


----------

